# TL Projector retro progress



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

Finished images at bottom of page.
Here's a retro I'm working on for another TDI owner. He came to me due to the fact that I had experience retrofitting larger projectors into the MKIV Jetta headlights (not very much room, as some of you may know). Anyway, I just need to replace the lenses on my TLs with the clear lenses that currently reside on his TLs. 
You'll noticed that I JB Welded a small plate of aluminum underneath each headlight reflector to increase rigidity somewhat. I also used a small plate of aluminum on the top between the two bolts as a large, odd shaped washer, to spread the clamping force of the tightened bolts nominally. 
You'll also notice there's AL plate at the top connecting the projector to the reflector. Two points on the projector (on existing screws) and one point on the reflector. The reflector point uses the following setup:
bolthead > washer > stock reflector > arandela (washer with neoprene washer attached) > washer > nylock
Underneath, the two 90* brackets holding most of the TLs weight are the 2" variety with lengths cut off to the size and/or shape I needed.
Now all that's left to do is extend the rear of the housings and enclose them as well as finish up the wiring which is relatively simple. I'll also be making LED turns/running lights for these with the use of Amber Superflux LEDs.

































































Almost done!!
Test fit/rotation check w/ LED turnsignal ON + running LED








Test fit/rotation check w/ LED running ON








Comparison shot: TL w/ LED running lamp on left, Porsche w/ incandescent running lamp right. The LED is much brighter in person.

















Driver's side rear I need to find some rubber caps. I'm looking for accordion style rubber caps that have a small hole in the middle...








Passenger side rear









_Modified by keggo at 1:35 PM 10-25-2009_


_Modified by keggo at 2:52 AM 11-18-2009_


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TL Projector retro progress (keggo)*

cool- but why does everyone else do it like that? you should have tried harder to hide the hardware. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: TL Projector retro progress (stv1der)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stv1der* »_cool- but why does everyone else do it like that? you should have tried harder to hide the hardware. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for the comments! I've not yet finished the job an will be adding shrouds to cover the projector and hardware. I'd like a better way to do retrofits, but for now, this is the most sturdy method that I and others have found without machining parts. Speaking of machining parts, I've drafted a flange design for TL projectos that clips to the stock adjustment nipples inside the headlight housing. I hope to have some produced in the future... Possibly the near future. Trust me it's a difficult balance between aestheics and functionality when resources are limited.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: TL Projector retro progress (stv1der)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stv1der* »_cool- but why does everyone else do it like that? you should have tried harder to hide the hardware. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

the nuts & bolts will be hidden once the reflector assembly is reinstalled back into the headlight housing bucket.


----------



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: TL Projector retro progress (GT17V)*

Yay! An HIDPlanet member chimed in! How's it going?! I haven't been on there in ages... I suppose I'll post a full thread once these are completed.


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

for my retro i just got some l brackets and took two pairs of pliers and bent them to the exact shape so that they fit flush on the projector and where im mounting, then i jb welded the top one to secure it where i wanted it then secured the other sides after it was dry and rigidly held in place - glue gun helps to temporarily hold things in place to then just jb weld over it
Only thing about my retro set is that there is no room in the engine compartment due to the washer tank and especially the battery so sealing up the back will be a problem, made custom covers wiht pvc pipe but there wayy to big


_Modified by kt883 at 12:57 PM 9-5-2009_


----------



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

There IS space to extend the rears. I have extended and enclosed rears on my Jetta. I'm doing this guy's headlights differently in the rear. Also, I NEVER use JB weld or any kind of permanent solution when fitting the projector. That is just NOT an option for me as I like to be able to remove the projector with relative ease without having to deal with epoxies, adhesives, etc... Do you have a 5.5L washer tank or the standard 3L? If you have the 3L, there is definitely room to extend the rears. I have a thread from a couple years when I did my Porsche retrofit in my Jetta. Check that out and you'll see how I extended the rears. You can also view the images at HIDPlanet in "The VDUB retrofit database thread" . It's the first post... since I'm the author of that thread.


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

i have the standard 3 l but the driver side is the real problem, the battery leaves little to no room


----------



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree... Eventually, I'll be relocating my battery to the trunk. But, currently, I have a sealed rear on the driver's side by use of flush mount, threaded ABS cap. There's maybe 5mm between it and the battery. I'll take some updated shots.


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TL Projector retro progress (GT17V)*

cant wait to see finished product... i just hope the shroud doesnt hit the lense cover







its gonna be hard adjusting them when all work is done- i just finished my set and i had to reconfigure ALOT of things... just small mm but it was definitely hard measuring twice and only cutting once the first time. best of luck- heres my set http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: TL Projector retro progress (stv1der)*

LOL trust me... I know about lens interference. A couple years ago when I did my retro, it was a pain in the ass trying to get the projector to fit properly. Nice Jolf BTW. This isn't my first retro.


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TL Projector retro progress (keggo)*

subscribed... i want to make another set but with better beamage... i shouldnt have cheaped out on the lense


----------



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: TL Projector retro progress (stv1der)*

Don't feel bad man... is that your first retro? My first retro was in my '91 Toyota 4Runner that originally had Sealed beam headlights. I was definitely NOT going for looks on that beast because it was my camping vehicle...







I used E46 projectors for the 4Runner.
Here are a few pics of my 4Runner:


----------



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: TL Projector retro progress (keggo)*

For those that doubt being able to extend the rears of the headlights... observe:








Still allows for adjustment via stock adjuster screws.
















You REALLY need to take measurements before doing this though.
In this form it fits really close, but still fits on the passenger side. The only difference I had to make for the driver side was, I had to use a flush mount threaded abs cap. THAT'S IT. I DO have to pull the bumper and headlights off to replace the bulbs but I've pulled the bumper AND headlights, replaced the bulbs, and reinstalled everything in under 30 minutes. In fact, I know it was under 30 minutes because I was on a 30 minute lunch break at work and did this in the parking lot. D


_Modified by keggo at 12:20 AM 9-11-2009_


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

gives me a bit of hope yet on my set, i just didnt want to have to go that route - having to pull everything to change the bulb but I guess its necessary unless you do a battery relocation to the trunk - I lost hope b/c I was trying to use end caps that pulled off so they needed alot of room to get them off


----------



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

I hear ya man... It's a pain, but since the bulbs last so long, it's not a huge deal.







I'll be doing a battery relocation to the trunk soon. I just bought some rivnuts to make the installation in the trunk more professional...







Don't lose hope man... just about anything is possible. If you need any off the wall ideas, I'd be glad to help.


----------



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: TL Projector retro progress (keggo)*

Updated! Almost finished!! New images at bottom of first post.


_Modified by keggo at 1:38 PM 10-25-2009_


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

Nice work. What type of superflux LEDs did you use... one of the pre-fab bulbs out there or did you wire together a few 2- or 4-LED superflux modules? I was thinking of using some red ones in a rear fog project.


----------



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks Paul! I soldered my own boards and used the Lumileds 70mA Amber Superflux LEDs. Here are a couple pics of the LED modules. I know the center LED is overdriven, so I will probably be changing out the resistor for something beefier.
Running (1 LED; center)








Turn (6 LEDs + 1 running; full array)








Both turns, 1 mock up in turn assembly


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

Wow thats some impressive work with the LEDs on those boards. Not sure I am ready to dive into that level of complexity with my project. Great work nonetheless. Have you considered doubling up and putting a 2nd turn signal in place of where the fog lamp would be?


----------



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks! I say just get some LEDs and some perf board or a bread board and start messing around. I'm not a guru by any means so I still use this:
http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz
to calculate the required resistor for different led string sizes. 
I have considered that option. For now, the customer just wants the stock-ish looking headlight. 
On my headlights, I started with GLI housings, so I have fogs. What I'm thinking for mine is to have an array of warm-white LEDs in the fog area (since I think fogs are better low and wide) and use them as a running/parking light. Then, when the turn signal is activated, the white will either alternate with the amber turn signal or just be shut off until the turn signal loop stops. I'm going to either be redoing my retrofit or selling them and making a new set.


----------



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

ICH BIN FERTIG!
LED Running








LED turn








LED running (angle)








LED turn (angle)








Headlights in "light"








Both TLs activated (led not active on driver light in this pic due to needing the connector hooked to my old headlight to power the HIDs)








Beams look good enough to me (a little dipped in the middle... oh well; plus the driver's side headlight lens is extremely fogged/pitted making it look worse.)










_Modified by keggo at 2:40 AM 11-18-2009_


----------



## Bolan Vdub (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (keggo)*

Major retro lighting newb... Dip, why? I have obvious guesses, 
just want someone who knows much more than I to help with an answer...


----------

